# modem sagem f@st 800 : boucle de reboot sans fin

## vic

Salut,

Après moult déboires j'ai réussi à faire marcher le modem sagem f@st 800 (avec rp-pppoe), mais au bout de quelques heures voire quelques minutes le modem passe dans un cycle de booting ... initialising ... booting ... etc ad infinitam, le seul moyen pour en sortir est de rebooter ou bien de débrancher le modem...

De plus quand j'essaie de me connecter je dois attendre un bon bout de temps après la fin de l'initialisation pour faire 'adsl-start', parfois 10 minutes pour qu'il m'accepte sans faire de TIMEOUT. Ensuite tout marche nickel.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

----------

## Sleeper

As-tu essaye un 

```
 adictrl reset 
```

 au lieu du reboot ???

Avant de commencer a faire l'adsl-start, as-tu verifie que le modem etait operationnel (cat /proc/adimodem) ??

Quelles sources utilises-tu ?? Celle de sagem ou des modifiees ??

J'ai eu parfois des pbs de TIMEOUT, mais des que j'ai recompile le driver avec le kernel "final" ils ont disparus ...

----------

## vic

Oui j'ai essayé un adictrl reset, mais rien n'y fait le cycle de reboots continue.

Je vérifie bien à chaque fois que le modem ait fini de s'initialiser, le temps d'attente que j'ai noté est après qu'il soit marqué "operational"

J'utilise les drivers de sagem, de quels drivers patchés parles tu ? si c'est des drivers modifiés pour compiler sous debian ca ne marche pas mieux.

Mon install de gentoo est fraiche d'une semaine donc je pense que les sources du kernel que j'ai sont les dernières.

vbic

----------

## Sleeper

Moi j'ai utilise les drivers patches, mais juste pour ne pas me faire chier a eliminer des warning en recompilant sur Gentoo..

Sinon, suis-tu bien l'ordre preconise par Sagem, a savoir, demarrer avec le modem debranche (du PC et de la ligne telephonique),

charger le module, brancher le modem dans le PC, attendre un peu, verifier qu'il est bien reconnu, et ensuite brancher le cordon telephonique, puis le adictrl ..

La premiere fois j'ai eu ce genre de problemes: le modem ne se synchronisait pas. Des que j'ai essaye cet ordre ca a resolu mes pbs ...

Sinon, reverifie bien tout les parametres que tu donnes a adsl-setup ...

----------

## vic

pour info j'ai partiellement résolu le pb en activant le support USB UHCI standard et non "alternate" (en effet quand l'un est activé l'autre est caché et je ne l'avais pas vu dans menuconfig)

Mais maintenant je me fais déconnecter régulièrement, en général plus d'une fois par heure et c'est ensuite difficile de se reconnecter ... mais on progresse ;o)

vic

----------

